# Westin Kaanapali



## Retired to Travel (Oct 12, 2007)

What is the difference between KAA and KAN?


----------



## nell (Oct 12, 2007)

KAA is Westin Kaanapali and KAN is Westin Kaanapali North.  They are right next to each other and guest have access to both resorts. 

WKORVN

rooms a little smaller
full bedrooms do not have full size oven but a microwave/convection oven
bed in studio is a queen size
chances of getting a poor view not as great as at WKORV
all studios have balconies that you can sit on
construction is still going on in some areas?

 I think these would be the main differences.


----------



## Retired to Travel (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks.  Now, when entering my II exchange request, I also see a KA1.  Bottom line, are there any of these which I should not accept for October, 2008?


----------



## nell (Oct 12, 2007)

WKORV was built in two phases (KAA, KA1).  I'm not sure which phase has what designation.  Maybe someone else can help out there. Each phase has it's downsides.  It would depend when you are traveling.  As an exchanger, I would think your best bet would be WKORVN.  Most exchanges seem to get in the island view units unless they are traveling at non peak times.  The island view in most cases at WKORVN would be better unless the things I listed before makes a big difference to you (i.e-no large oven in lg.bdrm., smaller bed in studio).  If view is the most important to you, again, I would think north offers the best option.


----------



## catwgirl (Oct 12, 2007)

I would accept an exchange with any of those designations.  Bottom line, it's a great resort!


----------



## Henry M. (Oct 12, 2007)

I stayed at WKORV a couple of weeks ago and went to see the WKORVN rooms. They are both very nice.

If I were exchanging into a studio, WKORVN would be my choice because they have a lanai (terrace); WKORV studios don't. The 1BR is a toss up. The rooms are a little more nicely decorated at WKORVN, but not enough to make a real difference.

The concern I'd have at WKORV would be ending up in a mountain view room. They don't have very nice views. This is not as much of a concern at WKORVN since at worst you'll have a pool view with another building on the other side. A lot has to do with what time of the year you travel. However, when I was there at the end of September they had closed off a couple of floors for renovation so they were still at 95% capacity even during a slow season.

Regardless of the room you get, both properties are very nice and better than many other timeshares, even with a mountain view. This view is not nice for WKORV but is still OK compared to some non-Hawaii locations.


----------



## Bill4728 (Oct 12, 2007)

II has a policy that when rooms come from different sourses the resorts must have multiple resort codes. I think that this is true for WKORV. Therefore   KAA & KA1 are the same resort and as an II exchanger you wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Retired to Travel (Oct 29, 2007)

*Maui Wowee!  We got the trade!*

We seem to be in the North building, in a 2BR.  Now for a tougher question.  If we request a handicap-accessible unit (one of our potential guests may prefer this), does anyone know what that means in terms of location and view?  I'm very excited about the trade!


----------

